# First lathe project



## sdwalker2987 (Feb 22, 2020)

Hello all!    New member here, I picked this up yesterday and I know it's missing quite a few things but I'm having trouble identifying it. I believe it's a Southbend 9" but havent been able to nail it down as all the badging is gone. So this is my project tell me your honest thoughts on it. Thanks!


----------



## Choiliefan (Feb 24, 2020)

It would be easier to discern the brand if everything were put together and a picture posted.
Meanwhile though, check out:




__





						South Bend Lathe Works - Photo Index  | VintageMachinery.org
					





					vintagemachinery.org
				







__





						South Bend 8-inch,  9-inch Junior & Model R
					





					www.lathes.co.uk


----------

